# Is there one thing in particular that you did for your Parents that made them Happy ?



## Sassycakes (Dec 3, 2019)

*I was thinking today about my Parents,and it brought back so many memories. One in particular really thrilled my Mom.

Many years ago Dean Martin (Her favorite person) was performing near the area where we lived. I bought my Parents tickets and the night of the performance I bought my Mom a Bouquet of flowers to give to Dean. When they arrived my Mom gave the usher the flowers to give to Dean. He told her she would have to give them to Dean herself. 

The show started and they called my Mom to the stage to give Dean the flowers. When she gave them to him he kissed her. When she went back to her seat she asked my Dad for a kiss. After my Dad kissed her she said "Now the only 2 men I have ever loved kissed me." Years later after my Dad passed away my Mom lost a lot of her memory ,but until the day she passed away she still remembered Kissing Dean Martin. It makes me feel so happy to think I gave her a good memory.*


----------



## Pete (Dec 3, 2019)

I quit my job of 24 years and moved in with them to care for them for their remaining time on earth.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 3, 2019)

No!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *I was thinking today about my Parents,and it brought back so many memories. One in particular really thrilled my Mom.
> Many years ago Dean Martin (Her favorite person) was performing near the area where we lived. I bought my Parents tickets and the night of the performance I bought my Mom a Bouquet of flowers to give to Dean. When they arrived my Mom gave the usher the flowers to give to Dean. He told her she would have to give them to Dean herself. The show started and they called my Mom to the stage to give Dean the flowers. When she gave them to him he kissed her. When she went back to her seat she asked my Dad for a kiss. After my Dad kissed her she said "Now the only 2 men I have ever loved kissed me." Years later after my Dad passed away my Mom lost a lot of her memory ,but until the day she passed away she still remembered Kissing Dean Martin. It makes me feel so happy to think I gave her a good memory.*


*Lovely story, Sassycakes. *


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 3, 2019)

Well, this isn't very sentimental but I can assure you that it made my parents happy.  In the early Spring of 1978, I convinced my parents to borrow against their home, throw $20,000 into the stock market and buy 1,000 shares of Resorts International at 17-5/8.  After a 3-way stock split and some leveraging, they profited about $175,000 after taxes that year and built a brand new but modest house at the beach...cash.  I didn't do so badly myself.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 3, 2019)

Yes...We packed up their home and decided to move closer to us....They were getting on in years....
I have to say they didn't need the money, they just needed to be by family.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 3, 2019)

*When my Husband got out of the Navy we bought our house directly across the street from my parents.
I loved being close to them and being able to be there for them if they needed anything.*


----------



## Catlady (Dec 3, 2019)

For my father, I bought tickets for him and my mother and myself and took them to see an opera.  They were happy, but unfortunately, it was not in Italian.  I forgot what opera it was.  My father loved operas.

For my mother, I made her all of her dresses, she loved them.  When I moved to Arizona from CT she tried another woman to make her dresses and was unhappy, but I needed to fit the dress on her.  Finally, I got a lightbulb moment and asked her to send me a dress that fit her well but was old.  I took it apart and used it as a pattern.  Since the old dress fit her perfectly there was no need for fittings.  I made each dress different with different fabrics and necklines.  I would send her a package of 4-5 dresses at a time and she was giddy with happiness.   Some women love shoes, my mother loved dresses.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 3, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *When my Husband got out of the Navy we bought our house directly across the street from my parents.
> I loved being close to them and being able to be there for them if they needed anything.*


Sounds like "Young Sheldon", mother and daughter live almost across the street from each other.  LOL


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 3, 2019)

*Is there one thing in particular that you did for your Parents that made them Happy ?*

Prolly picking all those freaking walnuts, shucking the green skins off 'em, and laying them on racks to dry
every freaking year
until
The *Columbus Day Storm* blew in
....and half the orchard blew down

Then...*I* ......was happy


----------



## jujube (Dec 3, 2019)

Producing the first grandchild pretty much sewed it up for me.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 3, 2019)

I had a huge surprise 40th anniversary party for them. I'm not sure how I pulled it off without them finding out. We didn't live far from each other. They were thrilled.
I'm so glad I didn't wait for the 50th because in just 10 years most of their friends had passed on.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 3, 2019)

Leaving home at 18.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 4, 2019)

Passing the 11+ exam. That's the only thing, I think!


----------



## toffee (Dec 4, 2019)

yeah --they had little me lol !!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 4, 2019)

I always had trouble with school work,had a couple setbacks e.g. repeating 4th and 9th grades.At the time I thought I was stupid
I did graduate from high school and received my 2 yr degree from college
They were so proud knowing how much of a struggle it was for me


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (Dec 4, 2019)

Not really a sentimental type thing, but I think the best thing I did for them was to turn out as a "normal", independent, functioning adult with no drama.  My brother turned out to be a relatively worthless, serial marriage type with lots of drama.  My sister had a rough early adult life with a bad marriage and lots of drama. Neither of them went to college - though the brother squandered the opportunity.  Me, I just went to school, got a job, got married, raised two girls to functioning, independent adults - all very boring and normal with no drama.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 4, 2019)

I turned out to be anything but a normal functioning human being 
Lucky them
With loads of drama


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2019)

Mom loved when I baked because I'd share the cookies and other goodies.  

I count myself lucky to have spent a lot of time with my mother, helped her throughout mental and physical infirmities during the last years of her life, and held her hand as she passed.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 4, 2019)

All joking aside, my parents were never ones to compliment or let it be known that you’ve pleased them. It was more expected than anything however in their years towards dementia, I started learning to communicate to my mom more through body language and her energy levels.

She communicated far better through her eyes than anything else and knowing my mom I learned how to understand what she wanted and needed while at the hospital which was far away. I got all the personal items she needed, bought her a large selection of soft, comfortable nighties so she didn’t have to wear the hospital gown and washed them when they were dirty. Whenever I returned them I’d bring treats for her and a coffee just how she likes it.

I brought in her favourite stuffed animals ‘Bill and Bob,’ which made her laugh. In fact I took the best picture of my mom ever while she was in hospital. She was genuinely smiling from ear to ear because my husband brought in our dogs ( they allowed us too) and we had her laughing.

One of the most touching times was when I remembered her saying her feet were cold so I brought her warm socks, slippers and a fleecy blanket that I put over her feet at the hospital. I asked if that felt nicer and she nodded but the look was piecing. Once I sad down she said she was surprised. I asked why and she just repeated that she was surprised and glared at me again and smiled. It was one look I will remember for eternity.

While my mom is in stages of dementia she knew  I went to visit her dozens of times and did whatever I could to try and help her. Her eyes told me she appreciated me and when I was caring for my father  he did thank me a couple of times which was genuine and sincere. I’d been cleaning their house, paying their bills, doing their laundry and shopping.
He also did say that he enjoyed hearing me play saxophone. I forgot that. ☺

Before their strokes they both seemed to enjoy being invited over to stay for the weekends for the years that my husband and I did so I assume they were pleased.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 4, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I asked if that felt nicer and she nodded but the look was piecing. Once I sad down she said she was surprised. I asked why and *she just repeated that she was surprised and glared at me again and smiled. It was one look I will remember for eternity.*



That kind of reminds me of ''Doc Martin'' on PBS.  He always had this sour look on his face, was unable to show emotions.  The first time he met his wife-to-be, Louisa Glassom, on a train, he fell in love with her at first sight.  But, he kept glaring at her with his grouchy face and she finally asked, "WHAT is your problem?".  The first time they kissed he made a disgusted face and told her she had halitosis.   It made me crack up.   There are people like that, they love in unconventional ways.  Your parents probably loved you but just didn't want to show it or were incapable of showing it.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 4, 2019)

Catlady said:


> That kind of reminds me of ''Doc Martin'' on PBS.  He always had this sour look on his face, was unable to show emotions.  The first time he met his wife-to-be, Louisa Glassom, on a train, he fell in love with her at first sight.  But, he kept glaring at her with his grouchy face and she finally asked, "WHAT is your problem?".  The first time they kissed he made a disgusted face and told her she had halitosis.   It made me crack up.   There are people like that, they love in unconventional ways.  Your parents probably loved you but just didn't want to show it or were incapable of showing it.


They were/are incapable of showing it 
Once while my father was upset at me he looked at me really seriously and said “ and just when I was starting to like you.” and all I could do was burst out laughing.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 4, 2019)

Guess you'd have to say the thing we did to please "mom" (dad had died) was, when she called from Florida at the age of 56 and told us about her legally blind status, my husband, with absolutely no hesitation, took the phone and said "pack 'em up Ev, Brenda will  fly right down to drive you and the cat back to Texas." She lived with us for 26 years and we had some fun, let me tell you.

Remember that drive back from Florida...her old Persian cat laid in the back seat window all the way...cars would drive by, kids and adults would wave at us, all along the way...sometimes trying to take pictures.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 4, 2019)

Hey! I told you I’m a drama queen.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 4, 2019)

Catlady said:


> That kind of reminds me of ''Doc Martin'' on PBS.  He always had this sour look on his face, was unable to show emotions.  The first time he met his wife-to-be, Louisa Glassom, on a train, he fell in love with her at first sight.  But, he kept glaring at her with his grouchy face and she finally asked, "WHAT is your problem?".  The first time they kissed he made a disgusted face and told her she had halitosis.   It made me crack up.   There are people like that, they love in unconventional ways.  Your parents probably loved you but just didn't want to show it or were incapable of showing it.


Yes some people love in unconventional ways . Some people love and don’t know how to express it but then there’s people who just aren’t capable  of love .

It seemed like there was a connection with my mom but maybe it was just my breath. I’ll keep that in mind thanks.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 4, 2019)

Graduating from High School at 17 and leaving home permanently.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 5, 2019)

I honestly cant recall what I did for my parents that made them both very happy. I was 23 and wed two years when Dad died and Mum died aged 84 in 1994. I dont think I ever did anything that stood out but I do know that we were a secure threesome (i'm an only child) I would love to think that I made them happy and proud. I do remember at my wedding that Dad did a speech as was done back then and he referred to me ss "his Princess" and beamed at me sitting there with my new Hubby


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2019)

Both my parents were happy when I cleaned the house and didn't give them any trouble.  My mom also liked when I cooked and babysat.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 7, 2019)

No, nothing ever seemed to please them.  They might have been happy if I was "normal", but I believed,  as Carl Jung put it , "To be normal is the ultimate aim of the unsuccessful."
You can't please everyone, so you have to please yourself.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)

Probably it was the letter of thanks that I sent my parents after I moved to another Province when I was 19. Before then, I worked, but lived at home. Though I shared an apartment with an older sister, I was
fully paying my way. It was not always easy to budget and stretch that paycheck. It was a government
job, but the wage was entry-level. However, the benefits were good. I couldn't fathom how my parents
managed to pay a mortgage and feed & clothe a family of 4 (6 before then).


----------



## Pappy (Dec 10, 2019)

Probably when I told them that I had enlisted in the Army. Up until then, I was pretty much a pain in the ass in my teen age years. I think the Army set me on a better course for my life.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 11, 2019)

My parents were very happy to become grandparents, my daughter was their first grandchild and they were just tickled pink!


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 28, 2019)

My parents would be happy when I'd come for a visit in their advanced years, and do work for them.  Sometimes I'd be barely out of the car before they'd have me up on a ladder cleaning the gutters.  I'd also paint, hang blinds, and change the time on their digital watches, which they could never figure out.  They'd just let chores pile up as if I was the only person in the world who could do them...


----------



## Judycat (Dec 28, 2019)

My parents were never happy with anything I did for them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2019)

Gave them a grandchild.  They loved him so much and were through the moon whenever he went to stay for the weekend. Also, as my mother got up there in age, she knew she could count on me to handle her business affairs, take her to her appointments and care for her.  My father had passed by then.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2020)

Kept my nose clean, helped my mom with the daily care of baby siblings, and did a whole lot of babysitting when mom and dad needed. Never got paid cash/money for babysitting my siblings, but did get rewarded from time-to-time with a little something special, and that meant more to me than any amount of money ever could.


----------



## Repondering (May 6, 2020)

I was my mother's cook, nurse, driver, secretary, personal servant and the property groundskeeper for 18 years after dad died.  But I'm afraid that none of that made her happy....I could make things better but happiness was out of reach.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

Keesha said:


> No!



I can't say that I've done anything to make my parents happy either.


----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I can't say that I've done anything to make my parents happy either.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)




----------



## treeguy64 (May 6, 2020)

My Dad, a jazz drummer, really liked coming to my gigs, during the holiday season. We had some great times.

My Mom liked hanging out, and I took her to Pavarotti's Chicago Lyric Opera debut as Rodolfo, in La Boheme. I also sang to her, after calling her up to the stage, in front of a packed house of around 500 people. Different gig, not at the Lyric.


----------



## Wren (May 6, 2020)

Left home !


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

Leaving home for me too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2020)

My family is not really a _happy_ type of family but I believe that my parents were thankful that I was able to make my way in the world as an adult without help from them.

I also believe that they were thankful and appreciative of things that I did to look after them in the last few years of their lives.


----------



## Linda (May 9, 2020)

I don't know.  Maybe moved out??


----------

